# Object level  learning



## object

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας για να μεταφράσω στα ελληνικά τον ακόλουθο όρο που έχει να κάνει με παιδαγωγική:

"Object-level learning" όπου ως "object" ορίζεται το αντικείμενο μάθησης



Για να βοηθήσω, σας παραθέτω ένα παράδειγμα μαθηματικών: ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει ότι κάποιος μαθαίνει τις αριθμητικές πράξεις (πρόσθεση, αφαίρεση, κλπ).


Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθειά σας!


----------



## ireney

Γεια!

Χρησιμοποιείται το πεζότατο "επίπεδο-αντικείμενο" ή "επίπεδο αντικειμένου".


----------



## object

ireney said:


> Γεια!
> 
> Χρησιμοποιείται το πεζότατο "επίπεδο-αντικείμενο" ή "επίπεδο αντικειμένου".



ευχαριστώ!!! αλλά όλο μαζί με την μάθηση...πώς;
 με  το objects εννοείται οτιδήποτε μαθαίνεται στη διαδικασία μιας διδασκαλίας π.χ. μαθηματικοί όροι, επικοινωνία μεταξύ των συμμετοχόντων, αναγνώριση χαρακτηριστικών συμμετοχόντων.

και εξηγώ όλο αυτό γιατί αυτός ο όρος συνοδεύεται από τον όρο meta-level learning που μπορεί αβίαστα να δοθεί μεταγνωστική μάθηση.

λειτουργούν αλληλεπιδραστικά..


----------



## ireney

Κοίτα, δεν ξέρω το συγκείμενο οπότε μόνο θεωρητική βοήθεια μπορώ να προσφέρω (αν θες μπορείς να μας παραθέσεις την προς μετάφραση πρόταση.
Κάτι όπως γνωστικό επίπεδο αντικειμένου, ή μάθηση σε επίπεδο αντικειμένου κλπ Αν πρόκειται για την θεωρία των Nelson και Narens τότε μιλάμε για δομές μάθησης. Κοινώς, μάλλον χρειάζομαι το συγκείμενο


----------



## object

*παραθέτω μέρος του κειμένου μήπως και βοηθήσει λοιπόν...μιλάμε για  γλώσσα και επικοινωνία στα μαθηματικά..και είναι η Anna Sfard  μαθηματικός αλλά πολύ θεωρητική*

*2.1. How discourses develop*
*Object-level development is one  that expresses itself in the expansion of what is known about the  already existing universe of mathematical objects (commognitive  definition of mathematical object will be presented in a moment). Object-level growth,  therefore, is mainly accumulative. A good example of this kind of  development is one that results from an investigation of ever new  families of functions, carried out once the object called function has  been defined and some basic narratives about it have been endorsed. In  contrast, meta-level developments are those that change the rules of the  game: an expansion of the discourse and the increase in its complexity  are accompanied, if not outright conditioned, by a change of  meta-discursive rules. These changes are called meta-level because they  originate in reflection about the existing discourse in its entirety (as  opposed to reflection on its objects) and in particular, in the attempt  to find patterns in the existing discourse.*


----------



## ireney

Γεια! Σόρυ για την καθυστέρηση και το πετσόκομα του μηνύματος (λόγω του κανόνα των 4 προτάσεων).

Μπορείς να μιλήσεις για ανάπτυξη σε επίπεδο-αντικειμένου ή για μάθηση κλπ σε επίπεδο-αντικειμένου ή π.χ. κάτι σε στυλ 
Η ανάπτυξη/μάθηση/οτιδήποτε στο "επίπεδο-αντικείμενο".


----------



## object

ireney said:


> Γεια! Σόρυ για την καθυστέρηση και το πετσόκομα του μηνύματος (λόγω του κανόνα των 4 προτάσεων).
> 
> Μπορείς να μιλήσεις για ανάπτυξη σε επίπεδο-αντικειμένου ή για μάθηση κλπ σε επίπεδο-αντικειμένου ή π.χ. κάτι σε στυλ
> Η ανάπτυξη/μάθηση/οτιδήποτε στο "επίπεδο-αντικείμενο".


Ευχαριστώ πολύ νομίζω θα καταλήξω στους ''μάθηση σε επίπεδο αντικειμένου'' και ''μάθηση σε μετά-επίπεδο'' όσον αφορά στο meta-level learning..

Μπορώ να ζητήσω τη βοήθεια και με κάποιες λέξεις από την ίδια συγγραφέα;;


----------



## ireney

Φυσικά! Είτε σε ξεχωριστά νήματα όμως είτε με ΠΜ


----------



## Acestor

Επιτρέψτε μου μια πρόταση για μικρή αλλαγή που θα έκανε τους όρους πιο "ελληνικούς":

*μάθηση στο επίπεδο του αντικειμένου
μάθηση στο μεταεπίπεδο*

Τόσο η προσθήκη των οριστικών άρθρων όσο και η γραφή του _μεταεπιπέδου_ ως μίας λέξης πιστεύω ότι βελτιώνουν τους όρους.


----------



## ireney

Acestor δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά απ' όσο είδα, η μετάφραση των όρων δεν εμπεριέχει τα άρθρα. Εφόσον μιλάμε για ορολογία αλλάζουν οι όροι. Πορευόμαστε με όποια μετάφραση είναι αποδεκτή.


----------



## Acestor

Ireney, δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοείς. Αν εννοείς ότι υπάρχει καθιερωμένη απόδοση των δύο όρων χωρίς τα άρθρα, να δεχτώ ότι μπορούμε να καταπιούμε άλλη μια συντομογραφία. Ναι, δυστυχώς το οριστικό άρθρο κακοπαθαίνει επειδή δεν το βλέπουν στον αγγλικό όρο και άρα θα πρέπει να το φανταστούν. Ξέρουμε όμως ότι π.χ. το "mother-tongue learning" είναι "η εκμάθηση της μητρικής γλώσσας" και όχι "εκμάθηση μητρικής γλώσσας". Αυτοί οι όροι εδώ είναι καινούργιοι και δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουν τόσο καθιερωμένες αποδόσεις που δεν θα γίνει κατανοητός ένας ευπρεπισμός τους με τα οριστικά άρθρα.


----------



## ireney

Κοίτα, να σου πω ότι δεν συμφωνώ κι απανωβάζω σ' αυτά που λες δεν μπορώ γιατί συμφωνώ απολύτως. Δυστυχώς σε όλα τα κείμενα σχετικά με την παιδαγωγική και την γνωστική ψυχολογία που μπόρεσα να βρω στο διαδίκτυο ο όρος είναι μεταφρασμένος ως "επίπεδο-αντικείμενο". Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το άρθρο πάει καλιά του σ' αυτούς τους τομείς όπως με έμαθε η "τραυματική" εμπειρία μου στο ΦΠΨ. 
Για να κάνω λίγο τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, εφόσον δεν αποφάσισαν να προβούν σε κάποιο νεολογισμό, όπως (λέμε τώρα) αντικειμενοεπίπεδο ή συντομογραφία (Επ.αντ. ας πούμε) χρειάζεται, με κάποιον τρόπο, να αναδειχτεί ότι πρόκειται για ορολογία, για γνωστικό επίπεδο βάσει συγκεκριμένης θεωρίας μάθησης (καίτοι πλέον είναι πιο διαδεδομένο από τις δομές που περιγράφουν οι Nelson and Narens). 
Αυτιά


----------

